# Non aggressive male blue crowntain & female 1.5 inch dalmation molly?



## CTBettaLover (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello! After researching a little more I have realized that my pet store may have misinformed me about keeping a dalmation molly. I have since learned that mollies do best in a minimum of 20g. However she is pretty small. Anyone know how big dalmations get?? 
I have her and 3 bronze cories in a 10g tank that used to be my male blue crowntail's personal tank. He has been in a hospital tank for some time now. He is starting to recover and I wanted to eventually reintroduce him into the 10g. It is heated unlike his hospital tank and it is starting to get cold so his ht is getting around 72F. No bueno! 
Im afraid that the molly is going to pick on my betta. I know that it is usually the other way around but my betta is quite small and not overly aggressive. I know this because he has interacted through the glass with my boyfriend's much larger male blue crowntail who is always pissed at something. Whether it be my fish when they get some viewing time, or his own reflection no matter what backdrop or block from light we try. My fish will puff up but eventually back off. Where as my boyfriends large crowntail will sit there pushing his nose into the glass back and forth flaring like crazy for a while. Once we seperate them he will even pace back and forth in that spot looking for my betta. Mine may only back off because he is much smaller than the other but he rarely flares at his own reflection. He doesn't seem to have much of an interest in fighting, he'd rather be wiggling at me. 

Anyway, at feeding time when I first put the molly and cories together, I noticed my molly chase the smallest of the cories away from an algae wafer before but never nipped at him. I haven't seen much aggression from her since. Im guessing she's a girl bc she doesn't have a tube like fin on her belly. She has two rounded fins. Am I correct in this assumption?

Anyway, any feedback would be greatly appreciated! Happy fish keeping! <3 

_________________________
I added cool smileys to this message... if you don't see them go to: http://s.exps.me


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Mollies http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Corydoras_aeneus 
I keep the albinos. I vote no tank mates should be fast moving and not have long fins.


----------



## Gwenn32 (Nov 5, 2012)

Dalmation mollies grow to be about 6 1/2 inches. Based on what you said about your dalmation, I think he might be agressive towards your betta. That's news your probably wouldn't like to hear. On the other hand, you said you also have cories. Are you planning to put your crowntail, the cories, and dalmations together? If that's the case, I would think it's ok. Hopefully, your molly would just think of your betta as just another fish and not a threat. If they don't get along, I would suggest maybe putting more fish in the tank. Tetras or other community fish would be fine. This way, none of the fish would be a target for your molly. Hope this helps!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mollies are too agressive, too colorful, prefer brackish water, and need bigger tanks. Albino cories need bigger tanks because they are bronze cories and need bigger tanks.


----------



## CTBettaLover (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh wow! 6 inches! I might have to take her back even though she's my little girl. <3  I do have 3 bronze cories in the 10g tank as well and I havent seen her pick on any of them since the first day at feeding time. She hangs out at the bottom and mid with them quite a bit but still no bullying. So maybe it would be alright? Or is she going to grow too much for my tank anyways?

ChocolateBetta- I love your avatar! I wish more people understood about bettas.


----------



## CTBettaLover (Jul 23, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Mollies are too agressive, too colorful, prefer brackish water, and need bigger tanks. Albino cories need bigger tanks because they are bronze cories and need bigger tanks.


My dalmation molly is only black and white, no bright colors. Is that still a no go? I only have 3 cories in my 10g so that should be okay, right?

Also thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The only Cories that can go in a 10 gallon are dwarf and pygmy Mollies need bigger tanks and prefer brackish to saltwater and can be pretty vicous.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Mollies do not get around 6 1/2 inches. Only the wild ones can supposedly get around 5 or 6 inches. As far as big domesticated ones go, you're looking at a max of 4 inches or so. I have heard that dalmation mollies can be more aggresive although it could be a myth. The dalmation mollies I have had in the past started out as aggressive towards my creamcicle lyretail mollies (yellow ones) but soon became more peaceful. I would stay away from the mollies.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Plus they need 15 gallon tanks and so do the cories. 
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+1101+1058&pcatid=1058 http://fish-care777.blogspot.com/2011/04/dalmation-molly-care.html http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=16+1911&aid=2618 http://www.ehow.com/how_12104381_care-dalmatian-mollies.html http://animal.discovery.com/guides/fish/freshwater/dalmation.html


----------



## CTBettaLover (Jul 23, 2012)

So a couple days ago I introduced my little Stanley into the 10g tank with the molly and cories and watched them closely for any signs of aggression. Both the molly and betta seem to have no interest in eachother whatsoever. So thats good! Stanley was really interested in one of my ghost shrimp the first time he saw them. He followed it around the entire tank but never bit at it. The next day I noticed the biggest ghost shrimp chasing stanley! He kept trying to grab his tail but eventually lil Stan had enough of that and scared the shrimp off. They havent really messed with eachother since then. Everything seems to be going well and I plan on doing a large water change tomorrow with the gravel siphon. That dang molly puts out as much ammonia as a goldfish!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Good it worked out but like I have been saying your tank is too small for bronze cories and mollies.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Tank is the minimum for cories, if anything I would get a couple more. Cories need floor space, not necessarily gallons. They just need space on the substrate, the more the better, the more gallons doesn't mean more floor space. Let's end it, cories are fine.

The Mollie should be moved as they live much shorter than that in brackish water and can get aggressive, if your betta is small, I wouldnt. Plus mollies prefer groups a 10 gallon doesn't have room for them. And aggression doesn't always start right at introduction, you can go weeks without a hitch, then something clicks and a fish dies. If you want to keep the mollie I would upgrade it to at least a 20 long, they are pooping machines and are brackish, bettas spent live in brackish water.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It depends on species bronze cories have a miniumum 15 to twenty gallons. I have said many times ten gallons is too small for mollies and this oerson ignored everyone's advice on the mollies.


----------



## CTBettaLover (Jul 23, 2012)

I am not ignoring anything anyone has said. It is all being considered. I understand they are dirty fish which will mean more frequent water changes. That is not a problem but the possible preference for salty conditions could be. I have already talked to my local pet store about returning her if she gets aggressive or too big. Although, I have seen at many petstores that the min. size listed for dalmations is 10g.


----------



## CTBettaLover (Jul 23, 2012)

Also my cories are actually "green cories" im not sure if this is the same as a "bronze cory".


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Pet stores lie to make sales they also sell .5 gallon Betta tanks. http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/index.php?title=Special%3ASearch&search=Green+cory&go=Go http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poecilia_sphenops http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...d&biw=1024&bih=506&sei=Y4-lUMOBNILE2wWnyICYBA Yes you are ignoring are advice.


----------



## CTBettaLover (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm not ignoring anything. I plan on returning the molly, I say again. Take your attitude elsewhere. Or I will choose to simply ignore you. And yes you are rude ftr.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Mollies get only 4.5in max.. a 10 gallon is just fine for one and a few other fish.. and prefer brackish, but not a must.. mollies and bettas tend not to have too many issues together..

He loved my sig apparently


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

I think they should be fine if introduced properly. Just do it when you have a free day to observe them. Get a large hang on container too to let them observe one another for a few hours. I have a XL Hang On Breeding container I use to introduce new fish to my fresh water tank. Because Red & Blues can be aggressive in the right situation I like to have to time to pick out the troublemakers before hand. I find separating the bullies for a day from all other fish really calms them down. Could work with your molly if she picks on the Betta.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> ] Yes you are ignoring are advice.


Chocolate, please be careful how you say things to others.. we are here to help, answer questions, give advice.. but we are not here to enforce others to use our advice, nor make them out to be a bad pet owner if they choose not to.
Making people feel bad for how they care for their animals will only drive them away, and if they aren't here, they won't learn what they came here to learn in the first place. You can't force people to listen.. and you shouldn't badger them about what they should be doing. You have your opinions and ideas, while others have theirs. 

OP-

Sorry, was walking out the door when I saw this thread and posted in haste..

I agree with Phaydra, observe and see what happens.

I know there are guidelines and preferences when it comes to most fish (some do need certain environments like the discus, etc), but generally I have always followed my instincts and any research I have come across I take with a grain of salt - I only follow certain things such as temperment (to a point), and temperature, etc. Over the last 20 years or so I have kept questionable fish together peacefully and kept them alive healthy for years. It's finding out what makes them comfortable.. do they like a lot of plants? Caves? etc. It's keeping them well fed with quality food to make them not need to search out and make prey of other fish. It's water quality. And it's the temperment of the individual fish itself that plays a big role in things too.

In a 30 gallon when I was 17 or so I had a big black lace angel fish.. hated being with other angels, but would not bother any other fish, including the small schooling fish such as neons. He ate live ghost shrimps that I kept in the tank, along with other frozen/life foods a few times a day. Very interactive with me and would even dance in a certain corner whenever I came into the room, such as a betta. He was very happy with docile fish, and semi aggressive fish. They had good food, clean warm water and plenty of hiding places. But many angel enthusiasts would shake their heads at me for keeping him in his own tank away from my other angels, and with smaller fish like neons or tetras, etc. But he never killed or harmed another fish, the other fish left him alone - never a nipped fin. A mix of his personality and a good home. 

Personally I would follow your instincts as well when it comes to your dalmation molly - yes, they prefer brackish, but I never had kept them in brackish and mine all had lived years just fine and healthy (not trying to sound better than anyone, or that I am perfect.. but being totally honest, in the last 20 years I have had only one mass sickness which was ich when I first started and had to learn through books at the library. I had only a handful of deaths (less than a dozen) all together - most of my fish from angels to oscars had been sold to stores or rehomed with others due to moving to a different state or space issues, etc). I may be relatively new to bettas, but in the last 18+ months I have drowned myself in how to care for them properly and how to home them. And now I feel comfortable at trusting my knowledge when giving advice.

Male live bearers tend to be a bit more aggressive.. or it seems to look that way, but generally they just want to get.. well.. laid and focus on that more than anything else. Females are a bit more docile.. unsure whether yours is a male/female, didn't see it if you said. The only problem that could arise will depend mainly on whether your molly is of the sailfin variety.. if so then it could be an issue as a male betta may see the sailfin as a threat or show of dominance if the molly extends it fully.. if he is just the average dalmation molly, then they will most likely not pay each other mind for the most part.. male bettas will tend to be more territorial at the top of the tank when it comes to a community tank, and mollies are all over but generally middle. 

So in all honesty.. keep your molly, your betta, and 3-5 cories on the bottom are fine - that is a good set up. Keep a decent amount of plants in there (silk or real), a cave or two as the betta may enjoy that.. and see how it goes. I would say things will be fine as long as your betta tolerates other fish.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Myates said:


> Mollies get only 4.5in max.. a 10 gallon is just fine for one and a few other fish.. and prefer brackish, but not a must.. mollies and bettas tend not to have too many issues together..
> 
> He loved my sig apparently


A 4.5 inch fish does not belong in a ten.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> A 4.5 inch fish does not belong in a ten.


You put Bettas in a 10g and they reach 3". There are also many solutions to keeping more water volume in smaller tanks. 10g empty tanks are cheap at Walmart. With 2 fountain or filter pumps and some hose you can make it into a sump. You can also drill the tank for internal overflow or a HOB overflow.You've just turned a 10g into a 10g that holds 20 gallons of water plus the ability to move all equipment to the sump increasing tank space. I am not going to argue the value of making a sump verses just upgrading to a 20g. Just stating it's not black and white with stocking. 

I am in the process of adding sumps to my 5gs. I can not put larger tanks on our desk but I have room on the floor for a 10g under each desk. In the end I will have a large filter and be adding about 7g water volume to my 5g tanks. 12g tank in a 5g space. I know I probably go a little overboard with sumps but it a solution that works for my situation.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bettas average 1.5 inches with kings being 3 inches or a little bigger. Albino pelvis grow 5 inches but they need 20-30 gallons and common 75 gallons.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Again Chocolate.. it may not be "recommended" but it is doable and it can be just fine for 1 molly.. 1 molly and 1 betta swimming about a 10 gallon won't be too cramped. I wouldn't suggest adding more mid level - top level swimmers.

As long as the tank is kept cleaned, heated, proper filter, etc then I can see no harm in doing what the poster is wanting. 

I can sit here and tell the OP exactly what we believe is the proper way to keep the fish, etc. Or I can sit here and help the OP be able to keep what it is they want safely and healthy. Not here to judge, here to help and offer recommendations.. whether the recommendations are followed or not, it's not up to us and it's not our job to be negative about it.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

I would rather see a fish in a loving home then rotting away in a uncaring pet store aquarium. You know it will be a better life even if there isn't total agreement on the new home.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Exactly  Warmth, clean water, good food can go a long ways!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh. My. God. What is with squabbling on every bloody thread? Sounds like a bad version of bloody Twilight.

ANYWHO....

I will agree that mollies are brackish, plus they like being in groups since they are pretty social. I have owned both balloon and regular mollies, and have had them in a 10 gallon (cycled, and well cared for), then upgraded the tank to allow more room since they were so active!!! However, if you want to try it, just make sure to have a back up plan in the case the molly gets sick (they are more susceptible to mouth fungus when in fresh water), or the betta may become a victim to a moody molly :lol: All depends on the betta and the molly of course.

Not a combination I'd go with, but we're the opinions, you're the final say ;-)


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Oh. My. God. What is with squabbling on every bloody thread? Sounds like a bad version of bloody Twilight.


We do it because it makes more pretty fish avatars pop up on the left. I don't even read the threads just watch the colors on the left.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

LOL.. I'm on the pc longer than normal, so I'm a bit tired and grumpy and annoyed.. that's my excuse! 

Ooh.. preeeeeetty!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Still someday you might wake up and find one of the fish killed the other.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha oh I see :lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Its true.


----------



## CTBettaLover (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello everyone! Thankyou for all of the positive helpful feedback. I have decided to start a sorority of female bettas and bought a 5g for them. I then realized that this would be too small so although my betta and molly got along just fine and didnt pay any mind to eachother, I put Stanley in the 5g. He is with 3 ghost shrimp as his cleanup crew although he's a little pig and probably doesnt need one. He searches the bottom for anything to munch on. I have to purposefully sink some mini betta pellets for them into a dense plant that they hangout in for them to get something to eat. They get along just fine and the shrimp have plenty of hiding places. The 5g is heated and filtered with a homemade buffer to stop the current. Stanley is so happy now he is blowing huge bubble nests.

Now on to the 10g. I still have my adorable 2.5in female Molly. Molly is her name. Creative right? She is in with the 5 female bettas and 3 corydoras. I realize this is a bit cramped but I plan on upgrading to a 20 long when I get the funds. (ChocolateBetta you can rest easy now lol). I change their water 2 times/week. 30% midweek and 50% with gravel siphon on the weekends. My females have already established their pecking order and there has been no recent nipping or fighting. The molly did chase them around a bit at first (unlike with my male betta) but she never nipped and is now buddies with them. All of their fins has grown back nicely from the initial nipping when setting up territories and pecking order. Their tank is densely planted with lots of hidey holes. They have a 4-5in airstone that gets turned on occassionally. They love swimming up and down and all around the tiny bubbles. The tank is filtered and kept at a temp of 78-79*F. They get fed a mixed diet of floating mini betta pellets which the molly eats as well, tropical fish flakes for Molly, sinking shrimp pellets for the corys although all of the fish seem to love them, algae wafers which surprisingly all of the fish love, and frozen brine shrimp which ofcourse all of the fish gobble up happily. 

All of my fish seem very happy and are getting along swimmingly lol. They have clean heated water, their own individual territories, and a well rounded nutritional diet. My molly seems so happy that I think she may be about to give birth! This will be a whole new adventure for me. I will have to take the babies to the petstore or sell them some other way. I wish I could keep them all and watch them grow up! ^.^ But unfortunately I cant as I do not have the space for another tank as of right now. I am going to attach a picture of Molly so that one of you might be able to assist me in figuring out whether she really is prego or just a lil chunky. Again thank you all for all of your help and interest in my thread. <3 Namaste 


EXPS Redirector


----------



## CTBettaLover (Jul 23, 2012)

By the way, I only have the one female molly so she must have gotten pregnant at the petstore or was storing some genetic material from a previous "interaction" with a male at the petstore. I know that mollies will not give birth unless they are happy eg good water conditions and a feeling of security. So I must be doing something right! All of my fish get lots of loving care and attention. My family actually makes fun of me for how I treat my fish like any other more intelligent pet. Oh well! They just dont get it. They arent "just" fish! Theyre my babies and I love them and want them to have long healthy happy exciting lives.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I will rest easy.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Awesome tanks, great job


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How many females are in there?


----------



## CTBettaLover (Jul 23, 2012)

5 females


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That is a great Soroity.


----------



## CTBettaLover (Jul 23, 2012)

Myates said:


> Awesome tanks, great job


Thankyou


----------

